# Guangzhou airport, the most modern airport in China and one of the World's best



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

With the current Guangzhou metro system(135km/h maxium speed, 255km length in 2010 and 650km in 2020) and the new CBD(one 600m+ tower, Three 400m+ buildings and twenty 200m+ buildings under construction in the new CBD region), Guangzhou will be(or is) a very modern city with 2,800 years history!


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

googleabcd said:


>


YAY, Indian flag is there 

Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai

Isn't it a security problem to have runways next to the roads??


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

Too bad I couldnt use this airport last time, I had to go through HKG instead... really disapointed in this. Baiyun Airport is such a modern, spacous, and gleaming airport, and how the city that iam from has an airport like this!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! Go Guangzhou! I'm sure this will be one of the 30 airports with most passenger traffic in the world within 2010.

Do you have a map of that 650 km metro net?


----------



## degnaw (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree the airport is very nice, but I dont get why they had to build it over 40+ mins from the city center (i dont know the exact distance). Obviously land cost would be a problem, but the distance is rediculous. 

oh yeah, the icelandic flag is the second one from the left and I took note of it when I was there


----------



## HongKongDisneyland (Nov 4, 2005)

With Hong Kong International Airport in Pearl River Delta, Guangzhou airport won't be the best in the region.


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Wow, this is superb! :runaway:


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice, modern and spacious. If the new Beijing Airport is completed, do you think it will be more modern than Guangzhou airport? And is this airport link to the city with nice train/subway?


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow....an ulatra modern airport.....cool.

:cheers:


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

degnaw said:


> I agree the airport is very nice, but I dont get why they had to build it over 40+ mins from the city center (i dont know the exact distance). Obviously land cost would be a problem, but the distance is rediculous.
> 
> oh yeah, the icelandic flag is the second one from the left and I took note of it when I was there


40 mins to airport is not such a big deal for airports in China I shall say. And that's why they have maglev trains built in Shanghai, I think.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

gaoanyu said:


> 40 mins to airport is not such a big deal for airports in China I shall say. And that's why they have maglev trains built in Shanghai, I think.


And that's why they need a max 135km/h airport metro line (Guangzhou line 3)


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

more


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

teddybear said:


> Nice, modern and spacious. If the new Beijing Airport is completed, do you think it will be more modern than Guangzhou airport? And is this airport link to the city with nice train/subway?


Maybe, at least the Beijing Airport will be the World's biggest airport.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice. It's really bright and airy, but a bit clinical for me. How many cities can you fly to internationally from Guangzhou?


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

googleabcd said:


>


They are building this masterplan right now!! Who has pictures of construction!?!?!? :runaway:


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> Nice. It's really bright and airy, but a bit clinical for me. How many cities can you fly to internationally from Guangzhou?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou_Baiyun_International_Airport


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

seen from the first picture, it still got a lot of space for expanding


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Guangzhou Airport is nice and all that but hello? Hong Kong is part of China. HKIA is the most modern airport China has to offer.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Guangzhou Airport is nice and all that but hello? Hong Kong is part of China. HKIA is the most modern airport China has to offer.


In terms of hardware, Guangzhou airport is better than Hongkong airport, though HK's service is better


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

googleabcd said:


> In terms of hardware, Guangzhou airport is better than Hongkong airport, though HK's service is better


Define Hardware?

Hong Kong's airport's construction and material used was much more and massive than GZ's. Hong Kong's airport got endless awards before its construction was finished and until this day. Hong Kong's airport was also named "Engineering Marvel of the 20th Century".


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Define Hardware?
> 
> Hong Kong's airport's construction and material used was much more and massive than GZ's. Hong Kong's airport got endless awards before its construction was finished and until this day. Hong Kong's airport was also named "Engineering Marvel of the 20th Century".


I have been to Hongkong airport for 3 times.
IMO, it is smaller and not as modern as Guangzhou airport, though the service is the best one.


----------



## deej (Jan 1, 2005)

google_abcd said:


> I have been to Hongkong airport for 3 times.
> IMO, it is smaller and not as modern as Guangzhou airport, though the service is the best one.


While GZ airport is very impressive and likely has more room for expansion than HKIA, I'm afraid I have to disagree with your other points.

The last time I landed in Baiyun a few months ago, the arrivals corridor was completely dark (I suppose to save electricity). The rubber lining of the baggage carousels had gaping holes (what on earth would cause that???). There were no shops or restaurants in the arrivals area to speak of. The taxi queues were very poorly organized. Just check out http://www.airlinequality.com/Airports/Airport_forum/can.htm if you'd like to see passenger comments.

An airport is much more than just the 'hardware'. Baiyun may have the latest baggage claim and aircraft guidance systems (I wouldn't know), but in terms of overall design, retail strategy, passenger comfort, processes, it is night and day between CAN and HKG (or maybe this is what you mean by "service." HKG is one of the very few airports I know of where you can go straight off the airplane, through customs, baggage claim, arrivals and straight onto a train to the city -- all without changing levels.

That isn't to say that CAN won't catch up or maybe even surpass HKG one day. The new airport is a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

Soem of Wikipedias info is incorrect...

International routes from Guangzhou:

Busan, Seoul, Kitakyushu, Tokyo, Nagoya, Osaka, Fukouka, Bangkok, Kuala Lumur, Kota Kinabalu, Kuching, Penang, Singapore, Hanoi, Ho Chi Minh, Manila, Subic Bay, Jakarta, Khaborovsk, Amsterdam, Paris, Frankfurt, Helsinki, Sydney, Melbourne, Nairobi, Dubai, AddisAbaba, Los Angeles, Saipan

Future routes includes: Brisbane, Doha, Mumbai, San Francisco, and Vancouver (Air Canada-2007)


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

The new terminal of GUangzhou is set to starting construction in 2008, and before 2010 a new 3rd runway will be built. The new terminal will look different from the above diagram. I heard they will probably shift all the international services to the new terminal and use the current terminal for domestic services only. The new rail link will be done by 2009 i heard.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

google_abcd said:


> I have been to Hongkong airport for 3 times.
> IMO, it is smaller and not as modern as Guangzhou airport, though the service is the best one.


That is of course your opinion I am stating the facts. Do you even know Hong Kong's terminal was the world's largest? It was also the largest inclosed space in the world with a single roof. HK is now the 2nd largest while Bangkok International is the largest, how on earth would Guangzhou airport be bigger than HK's? I've been to HK's airport more than 10 times and I've been to Guangzhou airport last year it was nice and I know what GZ airport is like.


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

As I said, the 2nd stage expanding of Guangzhou airport is already under construction and the 3rd stage expanding will start soon.All these projects will be done before 2010 asia game. Maybe you can come visit again at that time.

Btw, the 2nd stage expanding of Guangzhou exhibition center is under construction and it will become the world's largest one later.


zergcerebrates said:


> That is of course your opinion I am stating the facts. Do you even know Hong Kong's terminal was the world's largest? It was also the largest inclosed space in the world with a single roof. HK is now the 2nd largest while Bangkok International is the largest, how on earth would Guangzhou airport be bigger than HK's? I've been to HK's airport more than 10 times and I've been to Guangzhou airport last year it was nice and I know what GZ airport is like.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

google_abcd said:


> As I said, the 2nd stage expanding of Guangzhou airport is already under construction and the 3rd stage expanding will start soon.All these projects will be done before 2010 asia game. Maybe you can come visit again at that time.
> 
> Btw, the 2nd stage expanding of Guangzhou exhibition center is under construction and it will become the world's largest one later.



Yes I've heard, and I saw renders of the new Guangzhou terminal and its a totally new design.


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

zergcerebrates said:


> Yes I've heard, and I saw renders of the new Guangzhou terminal and its a totally new design.


Could you please share the renders you have seen? :grouphug:


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG! it looks so modern and tasteful! 

Go Guangzhou! :applause:


----------



## EK413 (Jul 3, 2006)

I must say it is a nice and modern airport....I just wish an Australian Party be it Labour OR Liberal would decide on a 2nd airport for the Sydney!!! Hopefully they build something as nice and modern as Guangzhou airport....I will dream on.....

EK413


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

How is a third runway going to be built when there are dozens of houses nearby? I don't know if the 3rd runway will be east or west of the current airport.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice modern looking airport.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

香港机场大楼再夺英国建筑冠军 
上传： 来源： [2001年6月14日]


^^^^耗资超过一百二十亿元的香港机场客运大楼建筑再获殊荣。一项由英国建筑机构举办的钢铁五金工程评选中，香港国际机场客运大楼及位于湾仔的陶氏化学公司(Dow Chemical Pacific Limited)，同时击败七十多个海外对手，获评为海外组特别荣誉奖项第一名。 

^^^^有关评选比赛由英国皇家建筑师学会(Royal Instituteof British Architects)及钢铁建筑工会(Guildof Architectural Ironmongers)合办，每两年颁发奖项一次。 

^^^^香港机场客运大楼总平面积五十五万平方米，为全球最大单一建筑物，屋顶部分主要由钢材造成。大楼建筑在九九年已获英国建筑界评为九九年结构钢材设计大奖。 

广州白云机场
广州白云国际机场始建于20世纪30年代，是国内三大航空枢纽机场之一，在中国民用机场布局中具有举足轻重的地位。1994年白云机场在中国500家最大服务业企业及行业评价中被列为中国最大服务业企业航空港第二位。1958年经国务院批准为军民合用机场，1963年扩建，1964年竣工，并改为民用机场。停机坪面积22.9万平方米，飞机跑道长3380米，可供世界上最大的客货飞机升降。至1993年4月底，其航行管制、通讯导航、气象保障和飞机维修设备均为中国一流。候机楼面积为51162平方米，其中，国际候机楼为27000平方米，货运仓库14100平方米。1995年，白云机场被列为国有企业500强之一。1998年，白云机场被中国民航总局评为“文明机场”。

2004年8月5日，总投资198亿元广州新白云国际机场正式投入运营。这是我国首个按照中枢机场理念设计和建设的航空港。机场占地面积为15平方公里，第一期工程飞行区两条平行跑道按4E级标准，航站区按满足2010年旅客吞吐量2500万人次要求设计。其中，新机场一期航站楼面积为32万平方米，是国内各机场航站楼之最，楼内所有设施设备均达到当今国际先进水平。 目前，白云 机场与33家航空公司建立了业务往来，已开通航线110多条，通达国内外100多个城市，保障机型近30种。是中国南方航空集团公司和深圳航空公司的基地机场。

机场设施
- 商店：
机场内设有多处商店，主要在航站楼一楼和国内候机区内，有当地特产、水果、烟酒等可供旅客选择。

- 餐厅：
机场内的餐厅众多，主要分布在航站楼一楼和国内候机区，有餐厅、咖啡厅等，可品尝到各色餐饮。

- 商务中心：
机场的商务中心在候机楼的一楼3号门、三楼出发大厅的A、B区出发区内，提供长途电话、打印复印等服务。

- 医疗服务室：
在航站楼一楼的25号门附近

- 其它服务设施：
机场还有育婴室、吸烟室、旅客更衣室等服务设施。

- 停车场：
广州白云国际机场停车场分为露天停车场和机场停车楼两处，收费标准、可停放车型不同。

露天停车场收费标准：
停放时间
车型 15分钟内（含15分钟） 16分-2小时 2-8小时 8-24小时 超过24小时 
小型机动车 免收 每小时8元 每小时加收5元 按8小时计 按标准累加计费 
大型机动车 免收 每小时12元 每小时加收10元 按8小时计 按标准累加计费 
出租车 2元/车次 

机场停机楼收费标准：
停放时间
车型 0-2小时 2-8小时 8-24小时 超过24小时 
小型车 每小时8元 每小时加收5元 按8小时计 按标准累计收费 

机场服务
- 订票中心：
广州白云机场机场订票内分为国内国外，国内购票柜台在三楼3、11、14号门附近，国际购票柜台在三楼5、6号门附近，此外取票柜台在三楼16号门正对面N岛。

- 机场问询：
机场问讯柜台有四处，分别在三楼F岛对面，三楼D岛斜对面，三楼15号门、11号门附近。

- 遗失物品查询处：
航站楼三楼出发大厅1号门旁，即C岛斜对面

- 行李寄存处：
在候机大楼一楼三楼，小件（30cm）以下5元/件，中件（30-60cm）10元/件，超大件（80cm以上）20元/件，贵重物品（相机、电脑等）30元/件，现金等特别贵重物品不予以寄存。

- 邮局：
航站楼主楼三楼出发大厅9号门左侧，即H岛斜对面

- 银行
主要四处分别为中国农业银行自助银行位于航站楼3楼东南角F、G区；广东发展银行自助银航位于航站楼N楼；广东发展银行外币对换点位于国际到达厅3号门对面。营业时间8:00 ~ 21:00。

机场交通
从广州白云国际机场交通便利，可乘坐出租车、机场巴士、空港快线、长途客运等。
1. 出租车
起步价7元，按表收费，起步里程为2.3公里，每公里为2.2元或2.6元，超过35公里收取空驶费，路桥费由乘客承担。

2. 机场巴士
班次 运营区间 运营时间 沿途停靠站 单程车程（分钟） 发车间隔（分钟） 全程票价（元/人） 
五号线 白云机场—全球通大酒店 下行06:50-00:20 下行：东方宾馆、广东大厦（北京路） 55 15 20 
上行：05:30-22:00 上行：东方宾馆、广东大厦（省政府） 
六号线 白云机场—天河大厦 下行07:05-00:10 珠江新城广场 55 20 20 
上行05:30-21:00 
七号线 白云机场—美丽华大酒店 下行07:00-23:35 丽江明珠大酒店、番禺汽车客运站 85 30 32 
上行05:30-21:00 

3.空港快线
班次 运营区间 运营时间 沿途停靠站 单程车程（分钟） 发车间隔（分钟） 全程票价（元/人） 
一号线 白云机场—民航售票处（火车站） 下行07:00-航班结束 下行：民航生活区（机场路民航医院外，即机场高速路口）、中央酒店 45 5-15 16 
上行05:00-23:00 上行：民航生活区（草暖公园旁） 
二号A线 白云机场—花园酒店 下行07:00-22:30 / 50 20 17 
上行05:30-20:00 上行：广东国际大酒店、假日酒店 
二号B线 白云机场—天河广运楼 下行07:00-22:30 下行：花园酒店、总统大酒店 45 30 22 
上行05:30-21:00 / 
三号线 白云机场—芳村客运站 下行07:00-22:30 珀丽大酒店 70 30 19 
上行05:30-21:00 海珠保华广场
四号线 白云机场—开发明珠大酒店 下行08:00-21:00 下行：广园客运站、华南理工大、东圃客运站、怡港花园 110 60 28 
上行06:00-20:00 上行：乐捷图广场、东圃客运站、华工大牌坊、中旅酒店 

4.长途客运
线路 始发站 发车时间 沿途停靠站 终点站 乘车点 
珠海专线 白云机场 10:10、11:10、12:10、13:00、13:50、14:40、15:30、16:20、17:10、18:00、18:50、19:50、20:50、21:50 香洲站、唐家站 珠海拱北 到达厅7号门 
珠海拱北 05:45、07:30、08:30、09:30、10:20、11:10、12:00、13:10、14:10、15:10、16:00、17:00、17:50、18:40 香洲站、唐家站 白云机场 关口信禾站 
东莞专线 白云机场 08:30、09:20、10:10、11:00、11:50、12:50、13:50、14:50、15:50、16:50、17:50、18:50、20:20 / 东莞万江 到达厅7号门 
东莞万江 07:00、07:50、08:40、09:30、10:20、11:10、12:00、13:00、14:00、15:00、16:00、17:00、18:30 / 白云机场 华南mal城市航站楼 
顺德专线 白云机场 07:50、08:50、09:50、10:50、11:50、12:50、13:50、14:50、15:50、17:20、18:50、20:20 / 顺德城区 到达厅7号门 
顺德 顺德候机楼06:00、07:00、08:00、09:00、10:00、11:00、12:00、13:00、14:00、15:30、17:00、18:30 / 白云机场 顺德新城区嘉信社区中心首层 
顺德（北滘）候机楼06:20、07:20、08:20、09:20、10:20、11:20、12:20、13:20、14:20、15:50、17:20、18:50 
备注 新白云机场10号门发车时间为7号门发车时间顺延10分钟 

相关事故
1982年12月24日，客舱冒烟，转为明火，广州机场消防队只有一人值班，扑救不及时，导致机上25名旅客遇难（机上共69名乘客和机组人员），称为1982年IL18广州白云机场事故。

以下为广州机场航班到站时间表:
计划时间 航班号 始发地 经停地 目的地 预计到达 实际到达 航空公司
00:15 CZ3796 九江 广州 01:05 01:02 中国南方航空公司 
00:55 HU7079 海口 广州 01:50 01:52 海南航空公司 
01:10 PO9036 上海 广州 01:25 01:25 中国邮政航空公司 
07:15 PO9048 武汉 广州 06:51 06:51 中国邮政航空公司 
07:50 PO9026 上海 广州 08:02 07:58 中国邮政航空公司 
08:00 MF8305 厦门 广州 07:58 07:54 厦门航空公司 
08:00 ZH9610 海口 广州 07:48 07:49 深圳航空公司 
08:05 CZ6771 海口 广州 07:54 07:56 中国南方航空公司 
09:00 CZ3375 长沙 广州 09:07 09:03 中国南方航空公司 
09:00 CZ6731 三亚 广州 08:51 08:54 中国南方航空公司 
09:05 CZ3235 桂林 广州 08:56 08:57 中国南方航空公司 
09:05 CZ6773 海口 广州 08:49 08:50 中国南方航空公司 
09:10 CA4359 贵阳 广州 09:09 09:10 中国国际航空公司 
09:10 CZ3324 湛江 广州 09:20 09:13 中国南方航空公司 
09:15 CA4305 成都 广州 09:25 09:26 中国国际航空公司 
09:15 CZ3295 南宁 广州 09:15 09:06 中国南方航空公司 
09:20 3U8731 成都 广州 09:21 09:22 四川航空公司 
09:25 CA1719 杭州 广州 09:23 09:18 中国国际航空公司 
09:30 MU5251 太原 广州 09:25 09:28 中国东方航空公司 
09:35 CZ3661 贵阳 广州 09:38 09:41 中国南方航空公司 
09:40 CA4319 重庆 广州 09:36 09:39 中国国际航空公司 
09:45 3U8741 重庆 广州 11:40 11:40 四川航空公司 
09:55 MU5731 昆明 广州 中国东方航空公司 
10:00 CZ3368 武汉 广州 10:01 10:02 中国南方航空公司 
10:00 CZ3420 昆明 广州 09:55 09:58 中国南方航空公司 
10:00 MU2807 南京 广州 09:44 09:37 中国东方航空公司 
10:05 HU7170 宁波 广州 09:58 09:45 海南航空公司 
10:05 MF8367 福州 广州 10:01 09:54 厦门航空公司 
10:10 MU2471 武汉 广州 10:13 10:12 中国东方航空公司 
10:15 MU5301 上海 广州 10:00 10:05 中国东方航空公司 
10:30 CZ3596 上海 广州 10:33 10:26 中国南方航空公司 
10:30 CZ3884 义乌 广州 10:31 10:24 中国南方航空公司 
10:30 CZ3391 郑州 广州 10:21 10:15 中国南方航空公司 
10:35 FM9303 上海 广州 10:20 10:19 上海航空公司 
10:40 CZ3302 桂林 广州 10:44 10:42 中国南方航空公司 
10:45 CA1381 呼和浩特 广州 10:26 10:28 中国国际航空公司 
10:50 CZ6777 海口 广州 10:35 10:36 中国南方航空公司 
10:50 CZ6733 三亚 广州 10:45 10:47 中国南方航空公司 
10:50 HU7379 太原 广州 10:18 10:22 海南航空公司 
10:55 CA1351 北京 广州 10:47 10:50 中国国际航空公司 
11:00 CZ6321 大连 广州 10:46 10:45 中国南方航空公司 
11:05 CA1317 天津 广州 10:52 10:53 中国国际航空公司 
11:20 CZ6791 海口 广州 11:48 11:52 中国南方航空公司 
11:20 CZ3308 南宁 广州 11:32 11:31 中国南方航空公司 
11:30 CZ3422 贵阳 广州 11:43 11:42 中国南方航空公司 
11:30 SC1175 济南 广州 11:01 11:01 山东航空公司 
11:35 CZ3540 南昌 广州 11:10 11:08 中国南方航空公司 
11:35 FM9311 上海 广州 11:10 11:11 上海航空公司 
11:40 CA1321 北京 广州 12:10 12:15 中国国际航空公司 
11:40 HU7847 西安 广州 12:08 12:09 海南航空公司 
11:40 CZ3322 宜昌 广州 11:30 11:23 中国南方航空公司 
11:45 FM9533 温州 广州 11:25 11:29 上海航空公司 
11:50 HU7803 北京 广州 11:45 11:50 海南航空公司 
11:50 MU5259 济南 广州 11:13 11:17 中国东方航空公司 
11:55 CZ3196 北京 广州 11:32 11:35 中国南方航空公司 
11:55 MU2305 西安 广州 11:45 11:45 中国东方航空公司 
11:55 MU5257 青岛 广州 11:33 11:37 中国东方航空公司 
11:56 MF8385 晋江 广州 12:35 12:26 厦门航空公司 
12:00 CZ3812 温州 广州 11:35 11:47 中国南方航空公司 
12:05 CZ3814 合肥 广州 11:51 12:02 中国南方航空公司 
12:05 CZ3406 重庆 广州 11:59 12:05 中国南方航空公司 
12:10 CA4267 XXX-UNKNOWN AIRPORT 广州 12:50 12:48 中国国际航空公司 
12:10 CA4357 宜宾 广州 12:13 12:13 中国国际航空公司 
12:15 MU5303 上海 广州 11:51 11:54 中国东方航空公司 
12:20 HU7078 重庆 广州 13:00 13:02 海南航空公司 
12:20 MU5237 宁波 广州 12:17 12:19 中国东方航空公司 
12:30 FM9351 杭州 广州 11:57 12:03 上海航空公司 
12:35 CA1354 杭州 广州 12:13 12:17 中国国际航空公司 
12:40 CZ3518 宁波 广州 12:35 12:39 中国南方航空公司 
12:45 CZ3893 汕头 广州 13:01 12:55 中国南方航空公司 
12:45 ZH9608 郑州 广州 12:55 12:58 深圳航空公司 
12:45 CZ3514 南京 广州 12:18 12:21 中国南方航空公司 
12:50 5X70* XXX-UNKNOWN AIRPORT 广州 美国包裹快递航空公司 
12:50 CZ3404 成都 广州 13:28 13:28 中国南方航空公司 
12:55 CZ3522 杭州 广州 12:38 12:43 中国南方航空公司 
13:00 CZ3532 上海 广州 12:30 12:29 中国南方航空公司 
13:00 CZ3222 南阳 广州 12:40 12:36 中国南方航空公司 
13:10 CZ6301 温州 广州 12:55 13:00 中国南方航空公司 
13:15 CZ3204 西安 广州 13:31 13:30 中国南方航空公司 
13:15 HU7236 郑州 广州 13:06 13:11 海南航空公司 
13:15 MF8333 厦门 广州 13:44 13:43 厦门航空公司 
13:20 CZ3162 北京 广州 12:59 13:04 中国南方航空公司 
13:25 CZ3971 郑州 广州 13:14 13:16 中国南方航空公司 
13:30 CA4361 贵阳 广州 13:25 13:25 中国国际航空公司 
13:30 FM9301 上海 广州 13:22 13:21 上海航空公司 
13:40 MU5305 上海 广州 中国东方航空公司 
13:45 HU7007 海口 广州 13:52 13:50 海南航空公司 
13:50 ZH9579 南宁 广州 13:40 13:41 深圳航空公司 
13:55 CZ6341 杭州 广州 13:50 13:52 中国南方航空公司 
13:55 MF8365 武夷山 广州 14:11 14:15 厦门航空公司 
14:05 CZ3166 长沙 广州 18:02 中国南方航空公司 
14:10 CZ3524 上海 广州 13:51 13:56 中国南方航空公司 
14:15 CZ6887 乌鲁木齐 广州 14:36 14:39 中国南方航空公司 
14:15 MU2473 武汉 广州 14:05 14:13 中国东方航空公司 
14:15 CZ6779 海口 广州 14:51 14:54 中国南方航空公司 
14:20 CZ3345 武汉 广州 14:19 14:22 中国南方航空公司 
14:20 ZH9636 西安 广州 14:25 14:24 深圳航空公司 
14:30 CZ3268 南通 广州 14:17 14:20 中国南方航空公司 
14:30 DA382 昆明 广州 14:55 15:02 金鹿包机公司 
14:35 CA1315 北京 广州 14:27 14:29 中国国际航空公司 
14:45 MU5341 温州 广州 14:30 14:34 中国东方航空公司 
14:45 MU5223 黄岩 广州 14:50 14:49 中国东方航空公司 
14:50 CA4349 重庆 广州 15:03 15:06 中国国际航空公司 
14:50 CZ3132 石家庄 广州 14:29 14:32 中国南方航空公司 
14:55 3U8733 成都 广州 15:09 15:09 四川航空公司 
14:55 CZ3804 杭州 广州 15:08 15:11 中国南方航空公司 
15:00 CZ3358 梅县 广州 14:55 14:57 中国南方航空公司 
15:00 CZ3208 西宁 广州 14:50 14:52 中国南方航空公司 
15:00 CZ6261 大连 广州 14:39 14:44 中国南方航空公司 
15:00 CZ3352 北海 广州 14:55 14:58 中国南方航空公司 
15:05 CA4301 成都 广州 15:53 15:50 中国国际航空公司 
15:05 CZ3102 北京 广州 14:50 14:50 中国南方航空公司 
15:05 CZ6722 昆明 广州 15:15 15:17 中国南方航空公司 
15:10 CZ3702 太原 广州 14:35 14:41 中国南方航空公司 
15:10 CZ3412 贵阳 广州 15:16 15:13 中国南方航空公司 
15:15 CA1721 杭州 广州 14:55 15:04 中国国际航空公司 
15:15 HU7021 三亚 广州 15:15 15:15 海南航空公司 
15:15 CZ3534 青岛 广州 15:57 15:56 中国南方航空公司 
15:20 CZ3379 长沙 广州 15:25 15:29 中国南方航空公司 
15:25 CZ3206 兰州 广州 15:47 15:44 中国南方航空公司 
15:30 3U8745 重庆 广州 15:26 15:26 四川航空公司 
15:35 CA4381 桂林 广州 15:45 15:47 中国国际航空公司 
15:45 CZ3510 济南 广州 16:06 16:05 中国南方航空公司 
15:45 MU5215 杭州 广州 15:25 15:23 中国东方航空公司 
15:55 MU5225 合肥 广州 15:45 15:41 中国东方航空公司 
16:00 CZ3538 上海 广州 15:40 15:38 中国南方航空公司 
16:00 MU5735 昆明 广州 15:32 15:32 中国东方航空公司 
16:05 CZ346 北京 广州 16:30 16:33 中国南方航空公司 
16:10 MU5311 上海 广州 16:00 16:07 中国东方航空公司 
16:15 CZ6783 海口 广州 16:25 16:28 中国南方航空公司 
16:15 HU7201 天津 广州 16:11 16:13 海南航空公司 
16:15 MF8347 福州 广州 16:20 16:21 厦门航空公司 
16:20 CZ3328 湛江 广州 16:25 16:23 中国南方航空公司 
16:20 CZ3520 黄山屯溪 广州 16:10 16:17 中国南方航空公司 
16:25 CZ3602 沈阳 广州 16:00 16:01 中国南方航空公司 
16:30 CZ3808 厦门 广州 16:05 16:03 中国南方航空公司 
16:30 FM9305 上海 广州 16:30 16:24 上海航空公司 
16:35 CZ3343 武汉 广州 16:57 16:59 中国南方航空公司 
16:35 ZH9628 沈阳 广州 16:27 16:31 深圳航空公司 
16:35 CZ3395 郑州 广州 16:20 16:19 中国南方航空公司 
16:40 CZ3482 昆明 广州 16:20 16:15 中国南方航空公司 
16:45 CZ3638 赣州 广州 17:30 17:33 中国南方航空公司 
16:55 CZ3822 南京 广州 16:35 16:37 中国南方航空公司 
17:05 CZ3506 福州 广州 17:08 中国南方航空公司 
17:05 CZ3106 北京 广州 17:03 17:06 中国南方航空公司 
17:10 HU7244 大连 广州 17:10 17:13 海南航空公司 
17:10 HU7132 长春 广州 16:46 16:49 海南航空公司 
17:15 CA1327 北京 广州 17:17 17:19 中国国际航空公司 
17:15 CZ3536 南昌 广州 17:00 17:01 中国南方航空公司 
17:25 MU2301 西安 广州 17:20 17:17 中国东方航空公司 
17:40 HU7837 西安 广州 17:50 17:46 海南航空公司 
17:45 HU7801 北京 广州 17:55 17:58 海南航空公司 
17:50 CA1301 北京 广州 17:47 17:49 中国国际航空公司 
17:55 CA1837 上海 广州 17:40 中国国际航空公司 
17:55 CZ3212 西安 广州 17:50 17:42 中国南方航空公司 
17:55 CZ3512 杭州 广州 17:46 17:51 中国南方航空公司 
18:00 CZ3104 北京 广州 17:58 中国南方航空公司 
18:00 HU7485 乌鲁木齐 广州 18:05 海南航空公司 
18:05 CZ3362 襄樊 广州 17:24 17:27 中国南方航空公司 
18:05 FM9355 南京 广州 17:55 17:54 上海航空公司 
18:05 ZH9634 昆明 广州 18:35 深圳航空公司 
18:10 CZ3691 贵阳 广州 22:20 中国南方航空公司 
18:10 HU7040 合肥 广州 18:00 海南航空公司 
18:10 CZ3418 DIQING AIRPORT 广州 17:35 17:26 中国南方航空公司 
18:15 CZ3820 杭州 广州 18:10 中国南方航空公司 
18:15 CZ3410 昆明 广州 18:20 中国南方航空公司 
18:20 CZ6885 乌鲁木齐 广州 18:40 中国南方航空公司 
18:20 ZH9551 WUX 广州 18:05 深圳航空公司 
18:20 CZ3416 重庆 广州 18:25 中国南方航空公司 
18:25 MU5737 昆明 广州 18:20 中国东方航空公司 
18:30 CA4303 成都 广州 18:29 中国国际航空公司 
18:30 FM9315 上海 广州 18:25 上海航空公司 
18:30 CZ3102K 南昌 广州 18:45 中国南方航空公司 
18:35 HU7377 太原 广州 18:08 海南航空公司 
18:35 SC4873 临沂 广州 19:05 山东航空公司 
18:40 HU7270 宁波 广州 18:22 海南航空公司 
18:45 MU5231 南昌 广州 18:27 中国东方航空公司 
18:50 CZ3526 上海 广州 18:40 中国南方航空公司 
18:50 ZH9604 南宁 广州 18:49 深圳航空公司 
18:55 CZ3144K 昆明 广州 18:55 中国南方航空公司 
18:55 MU2475 武汉 广州 18:34 中国东方航空公司 
19:05 CZ323 北京 广州 20:05 中国南方航空公司 
19:05 SC1171 济南 广州 19:45 山东航空公司 
19:05 CZ3414 成都 广州 18:55 中国南方航空公司 
19:15 CZ3387 长沙 广州 18:59 中国南方航空公司 
19:20 CZ3349 武汉 广州 19:10 中国南方航空公司 
19:20 CZ3488 昆明 广州 19:35 中国南方航空公司 
19:25 CZ6785 海口 广州 19:24 中国南方航空公司 
19:25 CZ6739 三亚 广州 19:23 中国南方航空公司 
19:25 MU2857 南京 广州 19:30 中国东方航空公司 
19:30 CZ3332 南宁 广州 19:29 中国南方航空公司 
19:30 DA370 杭州 广州 19:20 金鹿包机公司 
19:30 CZ3430 南充 广州 19:30 中国南方航空公司 
19:40 MU5217 杭州 广州 19:30 中国东方航空公司 
19:45 CZ3508 南京 广州 19:08 中国南方航空公司 
19:48 ZH9551F WUX 广州 19:38 深圳航空公司 
19:50 MF8325 福州 广州 厦门航空公司 
19:50 ZH9664 哈尔滨 常州 广州 19:46 深圳航空公司 
20:00 MF8321 晋江 广州 厦门航空公司 
20:00 MU5313 上海 广州 19:40 中国东方航空公司 
20:05 CA4341 重庆 广州 中国国际航空公司 
20:05 CZ371 北京 广州 20:30 中国南方航空公司 
20:10 CA1959 温州 广州 19:55 中国国际航空公司 
20:10 CZ3608 大连 宁波 广州 19:41 中国南方航空公司 
20:15 CZ6380 桂林 广州 20:01 中国南方航空公司 
20:15 CZ3818 合肥 广州 20:14 中国南方航空公司 
20:15 CZ3402 成都 广州 20:09 中国南方航空公司 
20:20 3U8735 成都 广州 20:24 四川航空公司 
20:25 FM9309 上海 广州 20:10 上海航空公司 
20:30 CA1309 北京 广州 20:07 中国国际航空公司 
20:35 CA4355 达县（川） 广州 20:15 中国国际航空公司 
20:35 CZ3502 杭州 广州 20:10 中国南方航空公司 
20:35 CZ3626 WUX 广州 20:28 中国南方航空公司 
20:45 CZ3230 常德 广州 20:30 中国南方航空公司 
20:45 MF8301 厦门 广州 厦门航空公司 
20:50 MU5307 上海 广州 20:20 中国东方航空公司 
20:55 ZH9642 长沙 广州 20:49 深圳航空公司 
21:00 CZ3297 桂林 广州 20:45 中国南方航空公司 
21:05 CZ3604 大连 广州 20:35 中国南方航空公司 
21:05 CZ3426 重庆 广州 20:40 中国南方航空公司 
21:10 CA4331 贵阳 广州 中国国际航空公司 
21:10 CZ3136 天津 广州 21:03 中国南方航空公司 
21:15 CZ3504 上海 广州 20:55 中国南方航空公司 
21:20 3U8747 重庆 广州 四川航空公司 
21:20 CZ6737 三亚 广州 中国南方航空公司 
21:25 CZ3806 厦门 广州 中国南方航空公司 
21:25 HU7172 贵阳 广州 海南航空公司 
21:30 CZ3708 济南 广州 21:15 中国南方航空公司 
21:35 CA1339 北京 广州 21:07 中国国际航空公司 
21:40 CZ3293 南宁 广州 21:39 中国南方航空公司 
21:40 CZ3202 西安 广州 21:48 中国南方航空公司 
21:40 CZ3146K 成都 广州 21:34 中国南方航空公司 
21:45 CZ3326 湛江 广州 中国南方航空公司 
21:50 CA4309 成都 广州 中国国际航空公司 
21:50 CZ3393 郑州 广州 21:37 中国南方航空公司 
21:55 CZ3704 太原 广州 21:25 中国南方航空公司 
22:00 CZ3354 北海 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:00 HU7034 潍坊 WEIHAI AIRPORT 广州 21:42 海南航空公司 
22:00 CZ3233 桂林 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:05 CZ3110 北京 广州 21:37 中国南方航空公司 
22:05 MU5739 昆明 广州 中国东方航空公司 
22:10 CZ3922 晋江 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:10 CZ6315 沈阳 广州 21:36 中国南方航空公司 
22:20 HU7891 DATONG AIRPORT 广州 海南航空公司 
22:20 ZH9648 武汉 广州 深圳航空公司 
22:25 CZ3614 牡丹江 上海 广州 21:30 中国南方航空公司 
22:30 FM9307 上海 广州 上海航空公司 
22:30 HU7015 三亚 广州 海南航空公司 
22:35 CZ3490 昆明 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:40 CZ3546 南昌 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:45 CA1329 北京 广州 中国国际航空公司 
22:45 CZ3802 杭州 广州 中国南方航空公司 
22:50 CZ3528 温州 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:00 CZ3066C 南阳 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:00 CZ3486 重庆 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:00 DA360 海口 广州 金鹿包机公司 
23:10 ZH9670 桂林 广州 深圳航空公司 
23:15 CZ3304 桂林 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:15 HU7276 DAYONG AIRPORT 广州 22:49 海南航空公司 
23:20 CZ3484 成都 广州 00:53 00:49 中国南方航空公司 
23:30 CZ6789 海口 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:35 CZ3548 上海 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:40 CA4351 泸州 广州 中国国际航空公司 
23:40 CZ3188K 黄山屯溪 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:40 MU5315 上海 广州 中国东方航空公司 
23:40 CZ6745 三亚 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:45 CZ3912 乌鲁木齐 广州 00:20 中国南方航空公司 
23:45 CZ3897 汕头 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:50 CZ3386 DAYONG AIRPORT 广州 00:09 00:11 中国南方航空公司 
23:50 DA368 三亚 广州 金鹿包机公司 
23:50 CZ3382 DAYONG AIRPORT 广州 中国南方航空公司 
23:55 CZ3194 北京 广州 00:38 00:38 中国南方航空公司 
23:55 CZ3228 银川 广州 中国南方航空公司 
00:55 HU7079 海口 广州 海南航空公司 
01:05 CZ3246 铜仁 广州 中国南方航空公司


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

hongkong's airport is the best
though shanghai's is not bad too


----------



## ames (Aug 10, 2007)

this one is better then pudong airport in shanghai i have seen both.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

In terms of maintenance and upkeep, Shanghai/Beijing/Guangzhou airports have a lot to catch up on, like many public facilities in China.

Designers are getting more and more modern trends and the facilities are starting to look good on the surface, but the quality of staff and management in mainland Chinese cities needs to be upgraded, otherwise these will decay very quickly without proper upkeep. New toilets are grimy and not cleaned often enough, unlit areas are not properly fenced off, machinery is ill-maintained and breaks down too often, etc.

I am unhappy that so much staff and management are not bothering to be proud of their country and infrastructure and take the effort to maintain it well. I hope in the future the education and moral system in China will catch up and give these wonderful facilities the attention they deserve.

This is a great business opportunity for Hong Kong as well as foreign human resources/consulting firms!


----------

